# netzteil lüfter wechseln



## wuschi (6. Juli 2011)

*netzteil lüfter wechseln*

ist es möglich den lüfter einem netzteil zu wechseln wenn ja muss es ein pwm oder 3 pin lüfter sein

ps:weiss dass dan die garanite hops ist und kenn auch die riskien von schaltnetzteilen(musste in der schule messungen an schaltnetzteilen eines röhren fernsehs machen )

mfg


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

Natürlich ist es möglich. Tutorial
Gidf!  Sonst kannst du noch hier schauen, im 2. Post gibt es eine wichtige Info.


----------



## wuschi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

wie gesgt schon messnungen an primärseite  eines röhren tv vorgenommen im eingeschaleten modus immer schön die kondensatoren entladen (wenn ausgeschaltet ist natürlich )


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

Meistens werden die Lüfter per 2Pin Stecker mit der Platine verbunden. Manchmal auch mit 3Pin Anschlüssen. Welches NT hast du? 
Kannst du löten?


----------



## wuschi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

löten ist kein problem (hab ne ausbildung als kommunikations elektroniker ka wie man das bei euch in d nennt ) nur keinen lötkolben der was taugt hehe

nt:Real Power M520 - Cooler Master


mfg


----------



## DeaD-A1m (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

nice, ech hun grad genau daat selwecht gesicht an dain Thema huet mer lo schon weidergehollef


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

Von dem abgesehen, das es nicht so gut ist den Lüfter zu wechseln ein paar Tipps. 

Also Original Lüfter in der Mitte des Lüfterkabels abschneiden, Kabelenden abisolieren --> das gleiche beim neuen Lüfter dann über 2 Enden Schrumpfschläuche drüber Kabel miteinander festlöten und dann eben die Schrumpfschläuche über die Lötstellen schieben und dann warm machen --> fertig


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*



DeaD-A1m schrieb:


> nice, ech hun grad genau daat selwecht gesicht an dain Thema huet mer lo schon weidergehollef


 
Nur so zur Info, im Forum sollte man Deutsch sprechen, bzw schreiben


----------



## DeaD-A1m (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nur so zur Info, im Forum sollte man Deutsch sprechen, bzw schreiben


 
ich weiss, hab das als kleinen Insider hingeschrieben da wir anschienend aus dem gleichen kleinen Land kommen und damit er sieht, dass es in der Community auch ein paar gibt, die die selbe seltene, fast ausgestorbene Sprache sprechen


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

Och ich versteh das ja wohl noch, aber anderen könnten sich da schwer tun.


----------



## wuschi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

unsere sprache ist ja aus nem deutschen dialekt entstanden 

vu wou basste dan? (von wo biste denn?)


----------



## DeaD-A1m (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

majo ech sin vun Beckerich (Ich komme aus Beckerich ) 
an du? (und du?)
Okay schluss mit übersetzung^^ also wie schon gesagt, ich habe vor meiner Freundin einen Pc zu modden, und müsste daher auch das Netzteil ein wenig umkrempeln, daher intressierts mich auch, wie man das ganze machen könnte (auch mit bereits vorhandenen 120mm Lüftern)


----------



## wuschi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

wie schon gesagt "einfach" die kabel ganz nah beim lüfter ab knipsen und mit den kabeln des neuen lfüters verlöten schrumpfschlauch drüber und fedisch (kurzfassung)

ps: kennst ja die risiken von schaltnetzteilen dass du auch im ausgeschalteten zustand noch eine gedonnert bekommen kannst


----------



## watercooled (6. Juli 2011)

Endlich mal ein Thread in dem nicht jeder brüllt: Lebensgefahr 

Hab das mittlerweile schon bei 3 NTs gemacht und lebe noch.

Wie bereits gesagt: Kabel abknipsen, abisolieren, verlöten, schrumpfschlauch -> Fertig


----------



## wuschi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*



watercooled schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Thread in dem nicht jeder brüllt: Lebensgefahr


wenn wir das nt gern aufschrauben machen wir es sowieso da reicht es auch wenn man nur kruz auf die risiken aufmerksam macht halte eh net soviel von belehrungen mit 100ten ! dahinter 


wie schon gesgt warum ist es net emphelenswert den lüfi auszutauschen?garantie mal ausen vor

ps: lohnt es sich ne 150euro lötstation anzuschaffen oder mach es eine 40euro auch auf lange sicht gesehn??


----------



## Tolive (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*



wuschi schrieb:


> wie schon gesgt warum ist es net emphelenswert den lüfi auszutauschen?garantie mal ausen vor
> 
> ps: lohnt es sich ne 150euro lötstation anzuschaffen oder mach es eine 40euro auch auf lange sicht gesehn??


 
[FONT=&quot]Weil einige Hersteller ihre Controller perfekt auf den verbauten Lüfter abstimmen. Naja wenn du den Lüfter aber tauschen willst wird das wohl bei dir nicht der fall sein. Dennoch solltest du drauf achten das der neue Lüfter ggf. auch bei einer geringen Spannung läuft.[/FONT]


----------



## wuschi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

jop werd mal mit meiner var spannungquelle testen wie weit ch mit der spg runter gehn kann ohne dass er aufhörht zu drehen


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

Du musst aber auch den Luftstrom beachten. 
Dieser sollte gleich hoch oder höher sein als beim alten Lüfter.

Willst du dir wirklich eine Lötstation für so ne Kleinigkeit kaufen? Ich hab seit Jahren nen billigen 20€ Lötkolben und löte damit alles was gelötet werden muss.


----------



## wuschi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

nee will die lötstatiojn net nur deswegen kaufen hab einfach spass am elektronik bauen und dan braucht man eben eine lötstation

jo luftstrom sollte auch kein problem sein


----------



## watercooled (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

Also ich hab eine Weller Lötstation mit Temp Regelung, und Überwachungsfunktion, Turbo Anlauf. etc. 

Die sind nützlich wenn amn auf Platinen und Co Lötet.

Fürs einfache Kabel löten hab ich aber noch meinen Weller Stabi


----------



## wuschi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

wie gesgt hatten in der schule fast ausschliesslich weller lötstaionen und war damit sehr zufriden deswegenf rag ich ob es sich lohnt löte auchauf platinen und co


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

Tipp Nr.3 vllt. wäre das etwas für dich.


----------



## wuschi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

hehe warum net  hab aber leiderkienen kanal mehr frei auf der lüfter steuerung 

werd einfach mal prbieren ihn einfach zu tauschen ansonsten mach ich den alten wieder rein ^^


----------



## DeaD-A1m (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Tipp Nr.3 vllt. wäre das etwas für dich.


  danke, dieser Tipp hat mir persönlich mehr geholfen als die anderen  danke!


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*



DeaD-A1m schrieb:


> danke, dieser Tipp hat mir persönlich mehr geholfen als die anderen  danke!


 Mach ich doch gerne.  Wenn man nichts zu tun hat gibt man sich halt mehr Mühe als sonst.


----------



## Schnibbel (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

Wenn der Lüfter per 2 Pin verbunden ist kannst du dir das Löten auch sparen. Ich habe mir einfach ein Adapter gekauft. 
Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Adapterkabel 2-Pin zu 3-Pin Molex


----------



## wuschi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

bei mir würde der versand teuerer werden als das teil kostet xD von daher spar ich mir lieber das geld für den adapter


----------



## Scooteria (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

Bevor ich nen neuen Thread offne kann ich ja auch hier mal fragen:

Hat jemand ne Ahnung welcher Lüfter im Corsair HX850W verbaut ist?
Würd den auch gerne tauschen wegen Silentmod und da ich das NT neu sleeven möchte geht die Garantie eh flöten!
Oder sollte ich das Netzteil eher verkaufen und mir ein neues "leises" Netzteil kaufen? Wobei ich auch ein neues sleeven werde und auch da dann die Garantie flöten geht!
Die Lautstärke/Lautheit von dem NT ist sowas von zum  
Welchen 140mm Lüfter würdet ihr mir empfehlen für das Corsair HX850W?
Er sollte möglichst leise aber auch leistungsstark sein!

MfG


----------



## Tolive (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

Ich würde einen der folgenden Lüfter nehmen:

be quiet silentwings 140mm 
ENERMAX T.B. Silence 140mm
NB-BlackSilentFan 140mm XK2

Wobei die alle drei eher auf silent ausgerichtet sind.


----------



## Scooteria (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: netzteil lüfter wechseln*

ja wunderbar dann bestell ich mir nen neuen Enermax T.B.Vegas Duo140mm für meine Gehäusefront und schmeiß meinen bequiet!SilentWings140 ins Netzteil!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------

